# Some sketches from the Serpent



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This one is a necron Flayed One without the skin.













This is a rough arse sketch of a tyranid Ravener.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice work, it looks very cartoonish.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, thanks. Comical is the only way I can draw.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here`s some more. 


This one is a necron wraith.













And this one is a necron lord kneeling, presumably before a c`tan. Or maybe he just dropped something. :dunno:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work! I really like them! Sad that I cant rep you... Still got to rep a few guys...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you. Sadly, photoshop courses don`t start for a month, so I have no fething idea how to make them any better than sketches at the moment.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww... sooo cute ^^

Seriously though, good job with the cartoon look, though the left arm of the Necron Lord needs to be brought into proportion with the rest of the body.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheAllFather said:


> Aww... sooo cute ^^
> 
> Seriously though, good job with the cartoon look, though the left arm of the Necron Lord needs to be brought into proportion with the rest of the body.


I see what you mean... I suck. :suicide: 


:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I see what you mean... I suck. :suicide:


Dont`t! :shok:

You know that if you die you will get to Warseer... And thats worse than hell...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Dont`t! :shok:
> 
> You know that if you die you will get to Warseer... And thats worse than hell...


:scare: NOOOOO!!! 

I`m Okay! Really! Don`t send me to Warseer! :shout:


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Thank you. Sadly, photoshop courses don`t start for a month, so I have no fething idea how to make them any better than sketches at the moment.


Give it a little while and you will have no problems, when does your course start? I start mine on the 7th of feb and its 4 days a week 

I found you didnt take much 
Sparkie btw.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Could only be you with a name like Foxman. :laugh:

Course starts towards the end of Feb, but only if enough people register interest. Mine is twelve hours total, only runs for a few lessons. But it`s a very specific course, I don`t imagine there will be a lot to cover.

Wouldn`t take much you know me too well. 

btw I joined WGAU under name of Serp. :bye:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warning Warning! 

View the below post only if you have eyes of steel! It is a crude attempt at using derwent blending pencils to achieve colour and shading on one of my sketches. 

But imo they failed horribly! Next time I`m there I`ll pick up some watercolours. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it looks great! Do some more of those!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, but I will try to improve. 

Thanks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another sketch, why not eh? 

Hopefully I will have this finished via photoshop to appear in a future issue of the Heretic. 

EDIT: Grr, image fail. The pic is here.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

nice work

have you ever considered shading them?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, but considering I`m working more with Photoshop now shading with pencil would only mean more cleanup work. 

I`m on deviantArt as well if you`re interested, same username as I have here.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude! Planed making a comic? Looking through you art again I thought that your style would fit well in some short comics!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If I made a comic it would be at a much lower standard. It`s still a possibility, but I have not the time to dedicate atm.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This isn`t GW related, but why not.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here, because I haven`t done much for a while. The old zoanthrope pic, digital version. :crazy:


----------



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

I really like your style. Post more with tanks lol.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tanks?  

I`ll see what I can do.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Took me about five minutes. I`ll run through Photoshop another time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats dark and twisted...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh, at least I tried to make it 40k ish...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And yet again:


----------

